
Plugging your startup idea is taboo - jmdaniel
People with great ideas struggle to spread the word because it may seem taboo to plug your idea or something you&#x27;re working on. I put together a website where you can post your idea, project, website, or startup for free and not feel spammy or guilty. Hope it helps. www.Runway16.us
======
roddux
Interesting idea, but oh, the irony!

~~~
jmdaniel
At this point in my life I can't escape irony. It just follows me.

